# fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen



## sascha (3 März 2009)

> fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen
> 
> Hunderte, vermutlich tausende Verbraucher bekamen heute unerfreuliche Post: eine "Zahlungsaufforderung" der Internetseite fabriken.de. Einschüchtern lassen sollten sich Betroffene allerdings nicht. Fabriken.de dürfte es schwer haben, seine Forderungen durchzusetzen. Denn das Recht steht auf Seiten der Verbraucher.



Weiterlesen:
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen*

fabriken.de: Betreiber bald Millionäre? | Augsblog.de


> fabriken.de: Betreiber bald Millionäre?


----------

